# Naked and Afraid Season 2



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm a little surprised that they got two people from the first season who actually wanted to do that again. Laura on the post show said she would do it again in a heart beat which may not be a bad idea for a new show as I could probably watch Laura every week. 
That raft that EJ constructed was pretty incredible.
I don't know how many people could handle mosquitoes like that. Brutal.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That was one hell of a raft!

I was disappointed in how soon both contestants of the first pair flamed out, not to mention the one we didn't get to meet because he quit before it even started. E.J. and Laura made up for it , though. Those two are tough as nails.

Glad to see this show is back. I still wish they'd drop the breathless "THEY'RE GONNA DIE!" narration and show us more of the survival experience. There was a special episode last week that basically was a 2nd hour of the 4 person episode shown between seasons and that was pretty good. More info about the where/how of food and water was welcome IMO.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah this is one show I am NEVER thinking of applying. You gotta be some kind of masochist to go thru 21 days of that stuff. 

Did they interview the guy that got to location and said 'Hell's NO'?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I wondered why no one is this episode tried covering as much of their skin as possible with a nice layer of mud to keep the mosquitoes off. There's probably a reason, but damn I think I would have tried.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

On the post show Laura said they tried the mud and it didn't work.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

We didn't know about the post show until we were watching the episode, and it doesn't look like they're replaying it. I guess we'll pick that up with the next ep.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> We didn't know about the post show until we were watching the episode, and it doesn't look like they're replaying it. I guess we'll pick that up with the next ep.


There were a few items of interest but it was primarily a waste of time. Too much talk about how they were trending on twitter and lame comedy "remotes" from Bob the Blur who was supposed to be naked in the Amazon.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That Twitter crap drives me crazy. I'm trying hard to train my eye to simply not focus on the dialogs when the pop up. Makes me want to kick a puppy.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Azlen said:


> On the post show Laura said they tried the mud and it didn't work.


I do not think she said they tried it. She just said that it might work in other places, but not in the Amazon. It sounded like she never tried it because she was sure it would not work.

They said that the mosquitoes could sting right through the net that the producer was wearing. I guess they could also go through mud, unless the mud was really thick (and if it was very thick, I guess it would flake off quickly)


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

You could see mud on the nightvision of the guy. Looks like he smeared it on places. Perhaps you could cake it on at night. Moving around alot would just make it crack and break off I'd imagine.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> That Twitter crap drives me crazy. I'm trying hard to train my eye to simply not focus on the dialogs when the pop up. Makes me want to kick a puppy.


I agree with this complaint 100%. I despise this trend in shows to add commentary from twits. Grrr! :down::down::down:

Other than that, I had a huge smile once EJ showed up part way through an otherwise disappointing episode. Then Laura with her great attitude made for a fantastic episode.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Didn't hear what they were talking about but saw EJ on CNN with the caption reading "Survivalist says it's possible passengers could be alive". CNN has officially run out of things to talk about regarding the missing plane story.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

EJ lost 44 pounds in 21 days. I would say that at least this reality show is not scripted.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder (and hope) they all get all the shots and pills before they go there so they don't come down with anything


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> EJ lost 44 pounds in 21 days. I would say that at least this reality show is not scripted.


Keep this quiet please. My wife will volunteer me to be a candidate so I lose that 10 LBS. I would have lasted just one night, maybe a 2nd but I don't know. Mosquitos were insane.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

philw1776 said:


> Keep this quiet please. My wife will volunteer me to be a candidate so I lose that 10 LBS.


Just tell her you would only last one day, but maybe through the night, too, if the woman looks hot.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

MikeMar said:


> I wonder (and hope) they all get all the shots and pills before they go there so they don't come down with anything


I've wondered about this as well but there are quite a few tropical diseases with no cure let alone preventative. And for some, such as malaria, one would have to take the drugs during the show.

If this were allowed then it might be possible to reduce the risk of drinking untreated water by taking an anti-protozoal so I'm not sure where the line would be drawn.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

MikeMar said:


> I wonder (and hope) they all get all the shots and pills before they go there so they don't come down with anything


yes they get all the vaccinations but you can't vaccinate against everything. One contestant last season contracted Dengue Fever during their 21 days.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Last night was funny. Granola Babe and Mormon Man. One doesn't want to disturb bird's nest or kill spiders and the other can't share body heat cause of his religious beliefs.

I'd reduce their PSR(yes its a BS arbitrary rating) by 10 with the goofball things they did, most of all ruining two meals of snake. They had a ready-made shelter and a water source right outside their dwelling too!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

So with first couple it rains all the time and they can't start a fire, nor keep the one they finally started on like the third day. They bring in couple number two who both have previously survived Naked and Afraid. Everything is dry for them and rarely rain. Not a fair comparison between the two couples. But even with couple number two, not being able to eat for 21 days, I'm surprised Laura did not lose more weight. It seems the biggest challenge is how to mentally live for 21 days without food.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, I was not impressed with either Jeff or Eva at first. Then when Eva decided it was okay to kill stuff, I gained a little respect for her. But then when they came up with that ridiculously elaborate plan for smoking the second snake, I figured neither one of them was really serious about surviving. Geez, just stick the meat, hold it over the fire for a bit, and eat it.

Despite them finding that rock that could hold a little water, I think they would have been better off with a covered pot (EJ mentioned last week that a kind of coffee pot thing was maybe an option) and a firestarter. There were enough rocks and loose firewood around that they could have done without a blade. Find some sharp rocks for cutting off snake heads and for sharpening spears, and they would have been able to do okay without a blade. It would have taken hours just to get their daily quota of water with that small rock basin, but if they had a pot it would have been much quicker, leaving them more time to hunt.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DouglasPHill said:


> But even with couple number two, not being able to eat for 21 days, I'm surprised Laura did not lose more weight.


Laura lost 12 pounds this time (Eva lost 23 pounds).

Water-weight complicates things, but you have to burn 3500 calories to lose a pound of fat. I think a typical adult female burns around 1500 to 2500 calories a day under normal conditions (depends on how active they are). But under starvation conditions, the metabolism slows down. I would expect most of the women on the show to average around 1000 to 2000 calories burned per day. So that comes to 6 to 12 pounds of fat loss in 21 days. But if you lose lean tissue (muscle, etc.), that is much less efficient at storing energy, probably only about 1500 calories per pound, so 14 to 28 pounds of lean tissue loss in 21 days. In reality, they probably burn mostly fat at first, and then more lean tissue near the end. So, say 10 to 20 pounds of fat and lean tissue loss in 21 days. Subtract from that whatever food they managed to find.

Then there is water-weight loss. I would assume most contestants spend the day before their arrival drinking a lot more water than usual, so I would not be surprised if they are carrying 5 pounds of extra water at their weigh-in. And if they are dehydrated at the end, that could be 5 pounds less than normal. So, just water-weight loss could easily be 10 pounds or more. I think Laura probably got almost enough water, so not much water-weight loss. Eva was complaining of dehydration at one point, so she probably lost more water-weight.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Yeah, I was not impressed with either Jeff or Eva at first. Then when Eva decided it was okay to kill stuff, I gained a little respect for her. But then when they came up with that ridiculously elaborate plan for smoking the second snake, I figured neither one of them was really serious about surviving.* Geez, just stick the meat, hold it over the fire for a bit, and eat it.*
> 
> Despite them finding that rock that could hold a little water, I think they would have been better off with a covered pot (EJ mentioned last week that a kind of coffee pot thing was maybe an option) and a firestarter. There were enough rocks and loose firewood around that they could have done without a blade. Find some sharp rocks for cutting off snake heads and for sharpening spears, and they would have been able to do okay without a blade. It would have taken hours just to get their daily quota of water with that small rock basin, but if they had a pot it would have been much quicker, leaving them more time to hunt.


I thought the same exact thing. WTF this isn't a cooking show.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Ment said:


> Last night was funny. Granola Babe and Mormon Man. One doesn't want to disturb bird's nest or kill spiders and the other can't share body heat cause of his religious beliefs.


After they had handled the nest so much, it was just a jumble of dried grass and ruined for the purposes of a bird's nest. At that point they might as well have just taken it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I watched the After show (which was horrible). I'll be safe and spoilerize this.



Spoiler



Jeff burnt his ass crack on a hot rock while sleeping next to the fire. It was a deep burn and festered, flies laid eggs in it and he spent days picking maggots out of the wound.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

He coulda made a meal of it.. 

Also funny about the after show. Jeff had no problem having his wang measured by Eva for her making him a covering.

It seemed like his wife was more okay with things than he was in terms of being naked and being on the show and all that comes with it.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I've only ever watched the two shows last weekend, both involved Laura. Since you have two people of the opposite sex running around naked, has there ever been any hanky panky or mentioned in the after show blogs?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> I've only ever watched the two shows last weekend, both involved Laura. Since you have two people of the opposite sex running around naked, has there ever been any hanky panky or mentioned in the after show blogs?


About as much as I'd expect from two strangers who are sunburned, dehydrated, starved, severely insect bitten, dirty, cold, and under surveillance by a production/camera crew 24/7.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> About as much as I'd expect from two strangers who are sunburned, dehydrated, starved, severely insect bitten, dirty, cold, and under surveillance by a production/camera crew 24/7.


I didn't think they were under surveillance at night. But your point still stands.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm not so sure. Recall how the smoker fire in the middle of the night was on tape? I would bet the production crew has an unattended mounted night vision camera trained on the campsite all night long, just in case.

That's not to say a couple couldn't pull off some special snuggling if they were of a mood. It definitely could happen, but I haven't seen anything that hinted at that kind of chemistry from any of the pairs so far.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Well, this week was a little different. What was that guy's qualifications besides having successfully quit using drugs? Did it seem to anyone else that his medical exit was really just his way of quitting without having to say "I quit"? I did feel sorry for him putting all that energy into chopping down the coconut tree only to find the nuts all empty.

Props to the girl for staying the distance, though. She did have comparatively good conditions with no apparent swarms of mosquitoes, no incessant rain, etc. She seemed to have done a decent job of avoiding badly burning that super-pale skin. I wouldn't be surprised to see her return someday.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

First of all - the coconuts were obviously very young - he should have been able to determine that without cutting the tree down.

Second - WTF is he doing cutting down a coconut tree!? Climb it - or poke it with a big branch...you don't cut down a food bearing tree. :|

The guys they put on this show make dudes look so pitiful.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Well, this week was a little different. What was that guy's qualifications besides having successfully quit using drugs? Did it seem to anyone else that his medical exit was really just his way of quitting without having to say "I quit"? I did feel sorry for him putting all that energy into chopping down the coconut tree only to find the nuts all empty.


I would imagine after 11 days of very little to eat and nothing to drink that having diarrhea would become a medical emergency real quick.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Surprised with all the bamboo they had around they couldn't devise a rain catch system. One downpour and they'd be set for days for water.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> The guys they put on this show make dudes look so pitiful.


This, seriously, WTF. I am a little stunned that the redheaded gal made it 10 days solo and her PSR really didn't jump up much at all.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

LlamaLarry said:


> This, seriously, WTF. I am a little stunned that the redheaded gal made it 10 days solo and her PSR really didn't jump up much at all.


She basically hibernated the last week.

The After Dark show could be so much better. Never found out how she didn't end up sun burnt to hell, why they had such a hard time with water on a rainy tropical island. Les Stroud (SurvivorMan) needs to be the host not the joker on there now.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I must have missed it during the episode but where did she get the material for the clothes she made?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Azlen said:


> I must have missed it during the episode but where did she get the material for the clothes she made?


I think she used his bag.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought the previous episode with the Mormon guy (Jeff) and Eva, that it was pretty hilarious that he attributed the two snakes and tiny lizard to the power of prayer, and took great pleasure in killing those animals, only to completely sacrifice the food value of both snakes. D'oh! God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

This show should be on Showtime.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I must have missed it during the episode but where did she get the material for the clothes she made?





heySkippy said:


> I think she used his bag.


Yes, they showed her fabricating it from his burlap bag. :up:


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> I think she used his bag.


It showed where her priorities were. She made nothing for her feet that I saw (although she said several times how sharp the grass was to walk on), but she made sure to cover her breasts, groin, and butt.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Latest episode I figured the skinny yoga instructor would stave to death. Almost did. Another episode where it was painful even just watching their suffering from starvation. Good teamwork this time. Two actual adults.

In the after show they asked her what about the fruits & berries that she knew about. She said that the sector of jungle they were in did not have any such edible plants, only one horrible fruit that tasted like chewing broken glass. They were POed because on the truck ride in they passed all kinds of fruits, banana trees etc. The producers must be sadistic bastids.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Those were a pair of amazingly even-tempered people. Of course, it helped a lot that they had water and a rain & fireproof shelter. 

I'd love to know what kind of limits are placed on them regarding how far they can wander in search of food, where their camp can be located, etc.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

This show is missing a qualified person at the end of the episode showing us what the people should have done differently. I learn very little from this show, it would be nice to know how to have survived better than the people did.

I have to believe there are ways to get water, build shelter, find protein and protect yourself from nature better than the people they're throwing at us. Let them struggle, but teach us where they went wrong.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

They're obviously trying to bring in the teen/young adult demo with the After Dark show. Whenever the host or Taryn or Bob is on I ff 30 seconds. 

It does go to show that having great teamwork only can do so much. In contrast to the previous week this couple really stood up for each other but that didn't mean squat.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> This show is missing a qualified person at the end of the episode showing us what the people should have done differently. I learn very little from this show, it would be nice to know how to have survived better than the people did.
> 
> I have to believe there are ways to get water, build shelter, find protein and protect yourself from nature better than the people they're throwing at us. Let them struggle, but teach us where they went wrong.


Maybe they should have the people who give them their PSR scores detail a bit where the score went up and where it went down.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I think they need a new rule, "no creating clothing" or change the name to Not-Naked but afraid. Well, even better change the name to "surviving 21 days without food"


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I hate the "naked" part. Just let them wear shorts and let the women wear sports bras or something. I hate the blurring out and I don't want to see most of these people naked.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> I hate the "naked" part. Just let them wear shorts and let the women wear sports bras or something. I hate the blurring out and I don't want to see most of these people naked.


agreed.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Latest After Dark show had some info not seen in the show. They actually caught and ate fish, ate edible mushrooms and the guy ate LOTS of bugs. They made fun of their raft compared to the elaborate raft that the repeat survivors made in this season's Amazon trek. A naturalist guest described in detail the serious danger from the lizards. Otherwise a pretty much waste of an hour.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

just that After Dark host doing one of his teases during a break was enough for us not to waste that hour. I wondered if maybe that's where they had a pro teach the correct techniques for survival, apparently not.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I watched an episode yesterday, not sure if it was new or rerun. Guy ate mushroom and then got real sick near the final days. Maybe its me, but they showed him talking to the camera around day 10 and he was amazingly clean shaven. Made me wonder if there is a little bit of off camera clean up to make sure they don't get too unappealing.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

That was the newest one.

I really doubt they care about the unappealing part. I mean, maybe if they have a huge snot strung across their face, the camera person would be like "dude, wipe your face" - but I doubt they're handing out razors.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It doesn't get much more unappealing than what the insects did to that poor girl's skin this last ep. Ouchie!

The guy (I've forgotten their names already  ) was the most consistently upbeat person I can imagine. I thought it was amusing that she said it was getting a bit old after a couple days, but by the end I think she really appreciated it.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I think he was on the wrong kind of mushrooms personally and yes I'd find him annoying. 

Don't understand the fish that they caught that was mush, so basically is was decayed but alive? Thats weirdness.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Didn't they say it was due to the life cycle of the fish or something like that? I guessed it was something like salmon, after they lay their eggs they are sort of programmed to start dying. I know that salmon are no good to eat once they've started that process, so I'm assuming the same applied to this jungle fish. 

I thought it was too easy to catch to begin with, makes sense that the fish was already compromised to the point he could grab it with his hands.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

But even salmon post-spawn has edible meat as long as its alive otherwise the muscles wouldn't work. The inside of that fish was like a big tube of toothpaste.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

This show has an amazing lack of information attached to it...I think they are missing some real opportunities.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

They'd have to blur most of the screen if I was a participant.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Howie said:


> They'd have to blur most of the screen if I was a participant.


Heavily tattooed, are you?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I did wonder about the tattoo on a guy's chest that was blurred a couple weeks ago. Any clue what that was?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> I did wonder about the tattoo on a guy's chest that was blurred a couple weeks ago. Any clue what that was?


It could be a lot of things. A picture the producers consider lewd or vulgar, words or language not permitted on the network, something political, or even something commercial or trademarked that they do not want to show (or get permission to show).


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

So that's it for season 2. Was surprised when I saw the season finale tag on the screen. 
Not all that happy with the fact that they essentially spoiled the episode showing the trip to the hospital at the beginning of the episode. 
Only one day short of extraction, that does kinda suck for her that she fell just short of the goal.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was surprised they gave her a higher final PSR than the guy. Yes, she lasted a few days longer, but mostly because he carried her through most of the early days, while all she did was complain and make pentagrams. I could hardly believe it when she was standing around complaining that he was fishing when he should have been in the bushes hunting.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

He was awesome at starting fires. He did better than those that brought fire starters. 

Btw What was his item?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

2004raptor said:


> He was awesome at starting fires. He did better than those that brought fire starters.
> 
> Btw What was his item?


A container with a "hand drill" kit. That was what he used to start the fire.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

john4200 said:


> A container with a "hand drill" kit. That was what he used to start the fire.


. Oh. I heard him talk about how good he was and I thought he used a couple of random sticks.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

john4200 said:


> I was surprised they gave her a higher final PSR than the guy. Yes, she lasted a few days longer, but mostly because he carried her through most of the early days, while all she did was complain and make pentagrams. I could hardly believe it when she was standing around complaining that he was fishing when he should have been in the bushes hunting.


I thought the same thing. Unless she did something off screen that we weren't seeing, she was pretty much worthless in the beginning. And I don't care how hungry or malnourished I am, I could never eat the head of a parrot that has been sitting on the ground in the sun for who knows HOW long. <gag>

I did find it slightly comical how he said his wife told him that if his health was in jeopardy then bail, no question. Then, she later tells the camera that her husband told her not to dare come home and to stick it out. He and the kids were probably basking in the quiet house. . I wonder if she is that whiny/crabby at home? Wow.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

kar74 said:


> I did find it slightly comical how he said his wife told him that if his health was in jeopardy then bail, no question. Then, she later tells the camera that her husband told her not to dare come home and to stick it out.


 I got a laugh from that, too.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm not sure what season we're in but I have the feeling we may soon see the 1st killing of an incompatible partner this season


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> I'm not sure what season we're in but I have the feeling we may soon see the 1st killing of an incompatible partner this season


Technically it's season 3 but with a lot of cable shows it's not that easy to determine and isn't all that meaningful.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I didn't know new shows were out. Thanks. 

Looks like 2 new ones aired over the past 2 Sundays.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

There was a season preview show also that had some fun production trivia. I got a kick out of one of the casting producers who said "stop sending me naked pictures."


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I guess the producers did not like my suggestion for changing the name to "Hunger affects on Naked People by going 21 days without food."


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Or they could combine it with Biggest Loser.

Big and Afraid ?

Naked Loser ?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Last night's episode was the first that I can recall where both contestants made in the 21 days but both of their scores went down. Rightfully deserved though too for both of them.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Azlen said:


> Last night's episode was the first that I can recall ...


That would be season 3, so should not be discussed in this thread without spoiler tags. Feel free to start a season 3 thread. Or if that is too difficult, let me know and I will do it for you.


----------

